# What is it you like most about cats?



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm curious as to what it is that draws you to cats? What do you like most about them? I especially want to know why all the die-hard cat people prefer cats!
For me, I love the CAT-ittude that many cats have. You know, cats do what they want, when they want, and they don't care what you think about it.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Hmmm to sum it up...

“Soft Kitty, Warm Kitty,
little ball of fur.
Happy Kitty, Sleepy Kitty,
purr, purr, purr”.

Nothing relaxes me more then burying my fingers ( or face) in the silky fur of a happy, sleepy cat and feeling that vibration.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

It's difficult to explain... I'm just drawn to everything about kitties! Something about their demeanor, they're so inquisitive and intelligent. They're very quiet, clean, smell great, and have the softest fur. Even if they're not being "quiet", there is no sound cuter than a sweet (or demanding) "mew", and no feeling better than a warm, cuddly cat purring on me. Cats are just bursting with incredible personality. These are some of the things that have set them apart from dogs for me, and is why I prefer kitties (not to spark a debate or anything... I love doggies too!)

When I visit my parents house and my family dogs... I love visiting, but by the end I'm over them barking nonstop and letting them outside fifty times just for them to come in with mud on their paws and them smelling gross LOL. They're small little poofy Pomeranians so they're beyond adorable... but now that I know what it's like to live in my apartment with just my two kitties... I don't know if I could ever go back!

I also have to agree with you about the cat-itude! It shows how intelligent they are, they know better than to listen to our demands!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are so beautiful, their bodies are so elegant. They are also funny, inquisitive, they purr to let you know they are happy, and they are independent. Easy to care for. Endless source of entertainment. These are just a few things I can think of at a moments notice. They are just awesome in my opinion.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

So many things... their independence, their sweetness, their fur, how great they smell. How they have interesting lives of their own in their outdoor kingdom, all sorts of adventures and explorations. And they're so small to be doing all that.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

They have wonderful characteristics and personality. That mix still of wild and domestic in them. I get a real kick out of watching my girls stalk toys like a tiger or panther and each other. Just as much as when they jump on my lap or snuggle on the bed with a purr.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

There really isn't anything better than when you know a cat has chosen YOU to be its person.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I am a dog person. Yet I adore cats. There's something calming about having a cat in the house... even when they're Munch. He's more work than all three of my dogs. .. but my dogs are all 6+ and well trained (no barking here! ) cats are fascinating to watch and have such fun personalities. I LOVE watching Munch play with the dogs (which he does almost constantly when I'm home) he sure keeps us on our toes!


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

It is calming!


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Just about every cat that I have been around has been quirky in some way.
I love dogs and have 3 of my own and the same applies to them BUT it's almost like it's amplified with cats... :roll:

And of course the CATitude that you talk about... What's even better than a cat with a CATitude? A cat that drops it completely, only for you! :kittyball


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

bibiak87 said:


> And of course the CATitude that you talk about... What's even better than a cat with a CATitude? A cat that drops it completely, only for you! :kittyball



So true!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Well I have a cat most of my life but then after a long while of no cat, I pretty much forgot why I liked cats. Now I just come to the conclusion that I like animals and would probably get close to almost any that became part of my household.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

They're not people.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

lyle said:


> they're not people.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

What lyle said.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Esp. what Lyle said!


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

I am an all around animal person. I love dogs, cats, fish, birds, spiders. Just about everything! In the past I lived with my sister and we cared for three dogs, Ananda, Keoke and Kiora. My Ananda passed away from cancer at ten and half and a year later Kiora and I moved in with my husband. But Kiora didn't take well to being an only dog and we just didn't have time for two dogs with a newborn baby. We tried to work through Kiora's SA for almost 8 months but she was just miserable. I felt like at that point my options were to put her on drugs for her anxiety or for her to go back to living with my sister and Keoke. 

After talking with my sister we both decided that it would be best for her to take Kiora. It was a very heartbreaking decision for me because Kiora is my baby and I tried really hard to keep her with me. Kiora is so much happier now living with Keoke and my sister, and my sister is pretty much the only person I would have entrusted her care to. Kiora has been living with my sister for a year now and she is doing wonderful. I don't feel wonderful about it but that is just me being selfish and I need to get over it. 

Anyway after a few months I was really feeling the void of not having an animal companion in my life and I started to think about adopting a cat. I joined this forum, did some research, and visited some cats that were up for adoption. But it didn't feel right yet. It wasn't until October or so that I felt it was time and I added Agnes to family in early December. Now we have Dexter too and I feel like we are complete.

So why did we choose cats? Because they are very independent, don't feel anxious if you have to go out, don't need to be walked, and minimal potty training (although that one is coming back to haunt me, lol!). They are also beautiful, warm, funny, and affectionate. There is something wonderful about feeling that purr under your hand. And they fill that void inside me that says I need to share my life with other species.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

lyle said:


> They're not people.



I've never read a statement so true. xD


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

Kitty purrs are very soothing. I adore burying my face in Nuggets fur when I need to have a good cry, she comforts me.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Also check out a Companion Thread:
"Why do you have a cat?"

Lots of reasons for me!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

For me, it's their personality. I've had many beautiful & handsome cats enter my life, and some have captured my heart in ways I never thought possible. Take my cat Nubey (who I had to put down a few years ago because he couldn't eat anymore) for example. When I found out my grandparents (who I lived with at the time) were going to get a black cat that was a lap cat who loved giving hugs & kisses, and loved being held who was pure black, I couldn't believe it. I remember the 4th or 5th day he was with me & my grandparents. I happened to be at the house, just minding my own business, watching TV, and then the cutest moment happened..... I can't remember what I was watching, but at some point, Nubey saw me, and he stopped at my feet, looked at me, and in just a split second, he jumped on my lap, settled in, and purred in my ear while looking at me as if to say "Hi Nathan! I'm Nubey! Pleased to meet you!", and then he nudged my face. I couldn't believe how sweet he was. Then, the next day, the first time he saw me, he literally jumped on his hind legs, put his front paws on my legs, and gave me a big black cat hug!!!!! I was shocked & delighted. He was quite a talkative cat, and one thing he absolutely loved being called was "Nubers"!!! (He also loved being called "Bubba" or "Buddy"!) He'd purr really loud when he was near me. He'd also "Bang" my chin by nudging it HARD with his nose. He was, in my view, THE *PERFECT* cat!!! He loved rubbing me on the face, and I loved that big tail of his bonking me on the face, or brushing my legs or face as he walked by.


----------



## Maximus77 (Apr 7, 2014)

For me it's their loyalty and sense of humor. Max is always by my side, he sleeps on me at night (sometimes with his nose on mine, sometimes curled up on my legs), greets me when I come home with purrs and a happy tail, and patiently waits for me by the bathroom when I'm showering or getting ready for work. He's hilarious, when he starts racing around like a maniac I run around with him, his happy tail up, and getting belly rubs and attention. He's very energetic and is always talking to me in cat speak heehee. And I can pick him up any time and he just chills out there happily nestled on my chest purring. I've had him since 4 months so he's known me almost his whole life and we've always had a lot of fun. I even got him a huge slot car track (100% supervised of course when we play with it) and set up box tunnels for him to have fun chasing the cars. I think with most cats as long as you engage them and find interesting ways to play they'll stay pretty active. And when they get older and slow down you have a great nap buddy to cuddle with.

All my pets have been VERY loyal, and most routinely carried their toys around and put them in my bed or my shoes which I make sure I praise them for. And come to think of it all of them have been good lap cats and never minded being picked up or handled (by me, not at the vee-ee-tee, lol.) And with Max in particular he is extremely easy to deal with for meds, nail trims, and taking to the vet, he's just a trusting guy. He is on meds for allergies and all I have to do is call his name when I have the meds set up and he comes right to me, sits still, and allows me to give him his medicine, it's a surprisingly easy process.


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

I love animals, and I always considered myself a dog person. I had the one and only dog for about 14 years growing up and always missed having that companionship. I planned to get a dog when we moved to our new place. But for a number of reasons it was just not going to work, and so we decided a cat would be much more suitable for our place and lifestyle.

Fast forward 8 months and I am pretty much a kitty convert. I love that they are independent, but will completely let that guard down for you. I love their little quirks and strange antics, the way they talk to me ("I want pats", "Brrr, you surpriesd me!", "Hey, you woke me up", "Don't leave for work").

Everyone (besides cat people) usually says and thinks that cats are snooty, aloof, temperamental, not affectionate and boring. I would say they are completely the opposite of this - and I feel pretty priveliged that they feel that comfortable with me


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

It's interesting to read everybody's opinion!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

There is nothing sweeter than a sweet little ball of fur is curled up sleeping on your lap or on your bed. So calming. And yeah, they aren't people, lol, so true! 

I love their bad attitudes and independence. I love how all of my cats found me. They were all desperate little strays, so sad and traumatized when they came to me, so in need of love and a safe. And they show me all the time how thankful they are to have a loving home and be spoiled rotten and they know that they never have to worry about being hungry and cold again.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

I've always been drawn to cats. When I was younger, it was because I felt they were 'less domesticated' or maybe 'more wild' than dogs. I don't think that's true, but I do love and appreciate the independence and 'catitude' so many of you have mentioned :thumb 

Really though, after living with Jasper for a few months (he's my first cat) I am thoroughly convinced that cats are the ideal companion animal. There's so many little reasons why. For example, waking up every morning, when Jasper sees that I'm awake he'll always headbutt and demand cuddles, but he'll NEVER actually wake me! Once I overslept my alarm and woke up at noon instead of my usual 9 am (woops ) and he hadn't even woke me to beg! It's like he knows how important my sleep is haha. He's just such a sweet little guy. I'm currently a student and I'm not sure where I'll be living next year yet, but if the place is big enough I think Jasper would make a great big brother ...  but that's getting ahead of myself. I would love to adopt a Persian or Ragdoll though!!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I just LOOOOVE cats! :mrgreen:

Well besides their adorable physical attributes (cuddly fur, long whiskers, cute facial expressions, and unique coats/coloring), they are also elegant to watch as they run, stalk, or chase after their prey. (My cats "hunt" their toys, btw!)

They also just suit my lifestyle better: 
--Require no daily walks 
--No major clean up of any sort (just scooping their boxes a few times a day), an occasional hairball here and there, and vaccuuming, but I'd do that normally anyway.
--No baths needed!
--They are also odor-free and I never had to "potty train" them
--Don't require a lot of attention; can entertain themselves/each other at times, but mainly sleep a lot now. 
--They are lovable without being too intrusive. My two are happy as long as I'm in the same room or in a place where they can see me, and G will sometimes come for snuggles.
--They don't make a ruckus that my neighbors will grumble about, although sometimes G does knock stuff over from shelves.
--They are like clockwork. I literally don't need an alarm clock anymore, but I keep one next to the bed anyway, it's more of a decorative piece now.
--They give you unconditional love (well, the hope it IS unconditional..._sometimes_ I feel they love me only to get fed or get pets as they need it, lol.)


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Greenport ferals said:


> How they have interesting lives of their own in their outdoor kingdom, all sorts of adventures and explorations. *And they're so small to be doing all that*.


It is really hard to express exactly what it is, but admiration definitely, and their size really plays into it. These small furry people just don't seem at all fazed by the hugeness of the world. Everything in the world is a potential adventure, and everything in the world is theirs, until and unless proven otherwise. 

I've always found it fascinating that, when your cat is intent on something and you look at what your cat is looking at, you know exactly what's going on in their brains. You can see that they're mentally calculating distance, or figuring out a pattern of movement so they can pounce at the right time and the right place, or considering the best angle of approach. I'm sure you've all been in some position that's not easily accessible to your cat, like sitting in an office chair with books on your lap and books all over the desk. And out of the corner of your eye, you see your cat approach. My cats never meowed, and if I'm busy, sometimes I'll pretend there's no cat there. So then, again out of the corner of my eye, I see the cat go on a recon mission: circle, circle back, find a promising spot, stand on hind legs, estimate distance and check out the obstacles on the human's lap, consider angles, and decide whether the plan can succeed or not. If the cat puts her forelegs back on the floor and starts moving, I know she's given up on that angle of attack is now looking for another.

But that wouldn't make cats nearly as fascinating if they didn't also have those times when I have absolutely no idea what on earth they're thinking, and I wish that whatever it is that they're thinking, they would stop it, because they're waking me up at 2 hours of sleep, or preventing me from sleeping in the first place. 

They're fascinating, maddening, and very entertaining.


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

spirite said:


> But that wouldn't make cats nearly as fascinating if they didn't also have those times when I have absolutely no idea what on earth they're thinking..


This made me laugh, becuase I thought it was going to say when THEY have absolutely no idea and it made me think of our Happy - we keep saying he does not know how to cat. Panther does exactly what you described being all calculating. Happy is so clumsy, and his cat-like actions so often look like he's just doing them becuase we expect it... "oh.. there is a ball bouncing past... I suppose I should pretend to care and maybe raise my paw.. oh, never mind, it's out of reach now".


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL!! Oh, he probably does know - it's just beneath him.  Margaux was way above being a cat. The more realistic the toy, the more scornful she was. Small brightly colored pieces of plastic were interesting to chase. Small furry mice, on the other hand, were clearly not actually mice and didn't deserve the dignity of a response, or even of an acknowledgment. If I rolled/threw a furry mouse across the floor, she'd just look in some other direction.


----------

